# A little Cigar P0rn



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

got my new humi seasoned up. settled nicely at 70% thanks to the HF beads.







I know its kinda sad how empty it is, but with the coming move and working on my senior Capstone project, I don't have the time or extra $$$ to fill it yet. maybe when I graduate here in a couple months I will reward myself with a box of forbidden leaf!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good Gordon kinda pretty in a manly sort of way!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent work! Enjoy them brother. And keep filling her up!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice work mate & looking good.


> I know its kinda sad how empty it is


Not sad, exciting! The journey is going to be fun yet. :biggrin:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I hear yah about the $$$, I'm off & on when I have the funds to splurge. Anyways looks like you got a nice setup, keep us posted.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> .....kinda pretty in a manly sort of way!


People tell me that all the time arty:

Looks great Gordon!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Ongathula (Jul 21, 2010)

Your definition of empty is a delicious looking one.


----------



## jsmoothe (Jul 26, 2010)

lovely.


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Mmmm...tasty Anejo


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

dude very nice setup, but are those Cuban cigars I see in there??? I thought those were illegal in the US of A?!!! LOL!!!! Just kidding dude, very nice...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

not bad at all.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

It's just like the saying about the glass being half empty/full. I say the more empty it is the more reason to find something else to fill it up! Keep us posted.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

my dad gave me a bundle of victor sinclair especiales robustos that filled the bottom middle section with the VS lonsdales. thinking about the B&M this week for some of those NC Siglo Maduros and some x000 Padrons to hold me over til graduation!


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Lookin good, some tasty lookin sticks in there!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice humi, I really like the finish. I love that we think 30-40 cigars is empty, lol.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Looks good Gordon kinda pretty in a manly sort of way!


Haha, i agree


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

nice


----------

